# DAIWA Ballistic 2500 SH - die etwas andere Angelrolle



## TheBigFish (23. Mai 2012)

*DAIWA Ballistic 2500 SH - Luxus PUR*

*nur 229,99 EUR*  inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versandkosten

- Zahlung auf Rechnung
- Zahlung in Raten
- Vorkasse
- Nachnahme
- PayPal
- Sofort Überweisung

:::>>> http://www.thebigfish.de/Ballistic


----------

